# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Οθόνη Η/Υ > [Οθόνη LG] LG L1915S

## pavlakis

Έχω την οθονη LG L1915S. Αν και βρηκα ενα εχγειριδιο επισκευης δεν ταιριαζει απολυτα με την οθονη. Αρχικα άναβε το λαμπάκι αλλά δεν εδειχνε τιποτα, ανοιξα την οθόνη και βρήκα δύο φουσκωμενους πυκνώτες, οπως και εναν που είχε τη μιση του χωρητηκοτητα. Αλλα ζοντας τους η οθόνη αναψε αλλά με τα εξής προβλήματα, αργεί να ανάψει κανει καπου 20 δευτερόλεπτα σπανια αναβει αμεσως, μερικες φορες πατωντας το κουμπι on/off δεν σβηνει. Τα χρώματα, δεν δείχνει το μπλε, όπου έχει μπλε ειναι κιτρινωπο ή κόκκινο, επισης όταν δεν εχει σήμα η οθόνη το φόντο που κανονικά πρέπει να ειναι μαυρο είναι κατι λευκο, αλλά οχι καθαρό λευκο. Μολις μπορεσω θα ανεβασω φωτο. Ευχαριστώ.

----------

